# Caliper paint aerosol or brush?



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

whats up everybody. I am changing my brakes on my 04 soon and was going to paint the calipers red. I am not sure if I should get the aerosol or brush. seems like it would be hard to get the brush type to level easy, but i am not sure about the overspray from aerosol. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Whatever you use it's going to need to be ultra high temp!!


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

I used Duplicolor's red spray caliper paint kit on my Cavalier's front brakes 3 years ago. No problems. It's all in the prep. I thoroughly degreased them with their caliper cleaner and lightly scuffed them with a fine Scotchbrite pad.

Dupli-Color :: Caliper Paint


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Overspray isn't a problem if you just remove the caliper and tape off the lines. It is a really easy job to do by removing 2 bolts, degrease it well and spray away.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

spray seems to be the way to go then since I will be painting them while I am changing out my rotors and pads thanks for the input.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Never painted calipers but I do paint my rotor hats. I use high temp engine paint with good results. Last long time with the elements, brake dust and high temps from racing.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Ya I will def. be doing that this time not sure if the ones on it now are stock or not. All I know is they are rusted like hell and it looks terrible! you can only make a car look so good with those rusty eye sores behind the chrome wheels.


----------

